# Ovarian Reserve Blood Test??



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hi Girls

Had transvaginal scan  today and consultant said I should be ok to egg share but he wanted to do a blood test to check my ovarian reserve....got side tracked and never actually went into detail on this, had the bloods taken and waiting for results now and this will confirm that I can egg share hopefully....

So can anyone explain what the blood test was actually for :/ xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi ya

This is your amh. Mine is 14.1

Normal is 15-25 I think. To get on egg sharing think minimum can be is 4 x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi there

I honestly don't think it is that important. Mine is 38 and I was accepted. Another lady on here and quite a low AMH is now pregnant with twins.

Lots of luck for your treatment! Xx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Thanks girls, he sounded pretty much positive that i would be accepted just wanted a few words from ladies in the know xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope it all works out for you - I've followed your story/blog and as someone who suffered with depression many years ago - I know how awful it can be. Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

hope it all goes well love!

im looking to get on the egg share too got my second meeting thursday


----------

